# recommended med/dark roasts



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm hoping to stock up on some decent beans before my grinder arrives in April.

I've heard of some very yummy sounding beans from members in the 'whats in your cup' thread with tasting notes like 'brown sugar', ''dark chocolate', 'figs/dates' even 'ice cream' etc etc and was hoping if members could give me some good examples....

So far, since I've only been able to use pre-ground supermarket coffee in a pressurised portafilter, the only tasting notes Ive achieved have been 'burnt toast', 'marmite' and 'tarmac', which has been depressing as an avid espresso drinker, meaning i have to have a milk drink to take the edge off.

I think ive singled out foundry's rocko mountain, and compass's mystery kilo as representative of these richer flavours (please correct me if Im wrong). Are there any more of note?

Cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Try some of the Rave blends or the Colombian Suarez. They are pretty good and tasty.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee compass seem to be popular for the richer flavoured coffee. I haven't tried them personally but plenty on here seem to rate them


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

From memory rocky mountain is not a medium dark roast. It's a lovely coffee but will be a million miles way from a Coffee Compass mystery bean. Have you had a natural ethiopian before, they are an acquired taste but a delightful one.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

i have had literally nothing before at home bar pre-ground, total newbie setting foot in the new world......so my ignorance of varieties, origins, processes, roasts and their resultant tastes etc is high


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> From memory rocky mountain is not a medium dark roast. It's a lovely coffee but will be a million miles way from a Coffee Compass mystery bean. Have you had a natural ethiopian before, they are an acquired taste but a delightful one.


on the mark ^^^^,

and i think if you want to try it you might need to be quick with an order, be warned there is no chocolate or nuts in there!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Check out Baytown coffee company also Monsoon Estates coffee company. I think you will enjoy any of their offerings.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> on the mark ^^^^,
> 
> and i think if you want to try it you might need to be quick with an order, be warned there is no chocolate or nuts in there!


thanks, maybe its not the bean i think im looking for, but i have seen members rave about it, maybe thats why it figures in my mind..........tbf ill try anything. I think i like dark heavy roasts cos thats what Ive been used to, maybe I should just cast the net open wide


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jj-x-ray said:


> thanks, maybe its not the bean i think im looking for, but i have seen members rave about it, maybe thats why it figures in my mind..........tbf ill try anything. I think i like dark heavy roasts cos thats what Ive been used to, maybe I should just cast the net open wide


If you like dark heavy roasts then Rocko from Foundary is not for you.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> thanks, maybe its not the bean i think im looking for, but i have seen members rave about it, maybe thats why it figures in my mind..........tbf ill try anything. I think i like dark heavy roasts cos thats what Ive been used to, maybe I should just cast the net open wide


Coffee compass mystery are great as are hill and valley, the jampit hit are also very intense, with forum discount that's 2kg for £30 delivered


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I may have missed it . . . But why do you want dark roasts? If it's because you think something 'light' may not have a good body or flavour then think again! Yes, a light roast could be difficult to get what you are looking for but a medium opens everything up.

I would say the Rocko Mountain from Foundry is worth a try. I would say it is 'medium', but all these terms are subjective, I suppose. In the cup it is really flavourful, a good body, it is also a fruity coffee. I reckon as long as you go in knowing that and get ready to expect it then you will probably enjoy it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Loving Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit! Also Rwanda Musasa Red Bourbon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

at least go visit a cafe that serves a good fruit forward African coffee. I've seen a number of these threads from people used to dark roasts wanting to try a Ethiopian natural. It's such a leap for the taste buds that the buyer ends up in my coffee is horrid and sour. At least try a African washed coffee first


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with liking darker roasts! Good quality medium dark for me offer everything I like about coffee for my everyday drink. They also go down better with guests and people who like milk drinks. Personally I like lighter fruitier coffees once a day but it's not something I want to drink as my standard go to.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm only getting started with this and haven't bought many different beans yet, but I would second the suggestion of Rave blends. Rave Signature blend is a good chocolate, nutty med-dark roast and I like Chatswood too - has an orangey tang coming through but lots of chocolate flavour too.

Lighter roasts can be a bit of a wake up call for taste buds used to dark roasts. I like the darker stuff as I like those sort of flavours in general (not just coffee) but I am starting to experiment a bit, especially after enjoying a light, fruity roast on a coffee course. I have bought some Rocko Mountain from Foundry and have no idea how I'll get on with that! I'll either love it or hate it.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I may have missed it . . . But why do you want dark roasts? If it's because you think something 'light' may not have a good body or flavour then think again! Yes, a light roast could be difficult to get what you are looking for but a medium opens everything up.
> 
> I would say the Rocko Mountain from Foundry is worth a try. I would say it is 'medium', but all these terms are subjective, I suppose. In the cup it is really flavourful, a good body, it is also a fruity coffee. I reckon as long as you go in knowing that and get ready to expect it then you will probably enjoy it.


Thanks Mildred and all.

I think it's just mental inertia that I think I only like dark roasts.....because that is all I've really been exposed to. With a new grinder coming and all these wonderful suppliers, I should probably take the opportunity to explore new flavours.

I have ordered some foundry roasts Rio Magdalena and Gatare. Ill check out some of these other suggestions, can always bung em in the freezer. Thanks again


----------

